# Free Gift From Paris and I



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a grooming guide to How to Groom a Maltese by yourself. Written by a professional groomer. 

Got this guide off ebay for 12 bucks. I feel a little guilty about passing this out... hence the expiration date I put on this link. That way, it's not so massively passed around. 

Of course, you can just give it to other Maltese parents but just don't tell me please









Here's the link:

http://home.mindspring.com/~mmchuang/Groom.doc

have fun ! ~~ Mimi


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

wow.. thank you!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That was very thorough!! Some good tips....thanks alot for sharing...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thanks







that was really nice.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks!!! Next time Casper has a mat, I'll try putting a little corn startch on it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks! This is great, I was planning on giving Lexi a haircut and bath tonight. This was perfect timing.


----------



## terrig (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you so much. I have groomed Roscoe & Lexie once myself (last month). It's that time again, so what great timing!! I had a lot of trouble with the face area!! But they say you get better with practice!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much!! I had seen on that on eBay and almost bought it! That has so much awesome info in it!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello everyone!

You are all very welcome! I have a tip for you from my breeder. Don't go out and buy CORNSTARCH (like the cooking stuff) but get the Johnson & Johnson baby powder in the Cornstarch & Aloe Vera formula.

She puts a little on his legs, belly, and butt area and combs it or runs her hand through his hair. 

That way, he's fresh smelling, doesn't get matted easily, and also if he does leak a bit of pee or poop on his hair, it's not so stuck on his hair.

Hope this helps =)


----------



## ciara (Jul 5, 2004)

thanks for that
Pixie


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you very much for sharing this with us!! Now I have an idea about how to bathe my pup! ^_^


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to check out the document and I guess it has expired. Can you post the e- bay link?

Thanks,
Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

tikis mom....i saved it to my computer. you can IM me and i'll email it to you.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I didnt have internet access this past three day untill today at work and I miss the link too. 
Doctorcathy do you still have a copy of it?

Pari's mom, thanks for the J&J tip......


Thanks


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm new...just got my puppy who definitely needs to be groomed and have been WAY too busy to go online at all...may I please have a copy? Thank you!

~Elegant


----------

